# Silverline Polisher



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Any one used one of these and are they any good? :?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Which one?

I use a Silverline Rotary and it worked well especially for the price. I would suggest a new backing plate though like the ones from 3M and get some decent pads like the Meguiars or Menzerna range.

Here are the results I got on my A3 when using the Silverline: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=73821

... and on an older Civic (its does say I used my G220 but it was the Silverline): http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=77229

If you have not use a Rotary before and only plan to use it on your car maybe a DA polisher such as the Megs G220 or Kestrel DAS-6 would be more suited as they are safer to use?

HTHs.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

DA? the orange one only, its cack to be honest.
I followed the alternative polisher thread on detailingworld and bought this. The backing plate comes apart and it has no guts to drive a heavy cut pad. I upgraded to the mac from b&Q with which I corrected a ttr and a porker 968, ands its about £20 now.
I have since bought a kestrel das 6 which can be sourced on the net for £67. Its a very nice bit of kit and a bit better than the Mac for sure.
Next will be a silverline or kestrel rotary.

Simon

ps if you where local, I could of done you a deal on the silverline, mac and a bit of machine polish. Postage would be a killer!


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

redsi72 said:


> DA?


DA = Dual Action (rather than Rotary).

The Kestrel is a great Rotary for the price. However you say DAS-6 which I thought was the Kestrel DA not Rotary? I thought the Kestrel Rotary was the SIM-180?


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Silverline Pro Polisher delivered under £40 this one looks a bit of a bargain 

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Power+T ... 796/p35104


----------

